

Electronic components that dissolve in the body - ananyob
http://www.nature.com/news/biodegradable-electronics-here-today-gone-tomorrow-1.11497

======
ananyob
Ref and link to the abstract of the paper Hwang, S.-W. et al. Science 337,
1640–1644 (2012). <http://www.sciencemag.org/content/337/6102/1640.abstract>

------
chicceo
Wow. That is pretty fascinating.

